# Le jeu de l'été : les couples de MacGé



## Virpeen (1 Juillet 2005)

Je pense qu'il y a un certain nombre de couples qui traînent sur MacGé. C'est pourquoi je vous propose ce grand jeu : "Qui est avec qui?"

Couples légitimes, illégitimes, virtuels ou réels, venez nombreux pour participer!

Dans ce forum, donnez des indices sur votre MacMoitié (qui rôde aussi sur MacGé) afin qu'on arrive à deviner de qui il s'agit... Ex : première ou dernière lettre du pseudo, forums préférés, avatar,... bref, ce que vous voulez!

Je commence : ma moitié est encore un peu nioub', son pseudo commence par un "i", et son lieu de prédilection est le Bar MacGé... Vous avez trouvé?


----------



## nounours78 (1 Juillet 2005)

je profite un peu de se sujet pour savoir si quand on sors avec un mec atteinbt par le syndrome apple et donc mac, est ce que nous aussi on fini toute par en etre atteinte?

Pour moi, bon j'avou que j'était deja interressé par les produit apple mais pas plus que ca, il a falllu que 3 mois pour que j'achete un ibook, et depuis je ne quitte pas les sites apple. Il m'a parmi d'oser me lancer dans l'aventure et je ne regrette pas du tout.

Et vous les filles est ce que c'est du au fait que vos copins avaient un mac que ca vous a interressé ou alors c'était avant?


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Alors moi mon namoureux il est violet, il a des cornes et il crache du feu :love: :love:  
Qui que c'est????


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il y a un certain nombre de couples qui traînent sur MacGé. C'est pourquoi je vous propose ce grand jeu : "Qui est avec qui?"
> 
> Couples légitimes, illégitimes, virtuels ou réels, venez nombreux pour participer!
> 
> ...



iNano ???


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi mon namoureux il est violet, il a des cornes et il crache du feu :love: :love:
> Qui que c'est????


Encore un petit indice, steplait?...


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> iNano ???


Toi, il faut que tu m'expliques...


----------



## katelijn (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Encore un petit indice, steplait?...



Quand il voit Nexka, il devient tout :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> iNano ???


imbécile !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> imbécile !



fais gaffe à ton ortographe: ça pourrait être mal intérprété iMbécile


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il y a un certain nombre de couples qui traînent sur MacGé. C'est pourquoi je vous propose ce grand jeu : "Qui est avec qui?"
> 
> Couples légitimes, illégitimes, virtuels ou réels, venez nombreux pour participer!
> 
> ...


Un nioube qui taite sa moitié de nioube, c'est pas mignon ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

insupportable ?


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Encore un petit indice, steplait?...




Euhhh?..... Il drague les papillons


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Ben en attendant, moi je trouve pas qui c'est le copain de NexKah...  Encore un tout petit indice?


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

Aller, moi je sors de là...  

De toutes façons, je ne plus qui est qui, ni qui sont les femmes, ni qui sont les hommes....ni qui fait quoi avec qui ... et je m'en porte pas plus mal !!!

 :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ben en attendant, moi je trouve pas qui c'est le copain de NexKah...  Encore un tout petit indice?



Bon pffff! Il a des écailles


----------



## mikoo (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhhh?..... Il drague les papillons


 
Facile   , c'est Spyro !


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Facile   , c'est Spyro !



  

T'étais obligé de le deviner sur CET indice???


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi mon namoureux il est violet, il a des cornes et il crache du feu :love: :love:
> Qui que c'est????


 c'est jahrom


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

Amok & Bengilli


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est jahrom



Il a pas de cornes jahrom


----------



## minime (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi mon namoureux il est violet, il a des cornes et il crache du feu :love: :love:
> Qui que c'est????



Yoshi ? Ah non, merde. Je me gourre de thread. :hein:


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

par contre Docquéville et sonnyboy, on les voit moins ensemble.
de l'eau dans les gaz ?


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Il a pas de cornes jahrom


----------



## mikoo (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> T'étais obligé de le deviner sur CET indice???



T'inquiète, les papillons ont 2 de Q.I. et sont super volages...


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> par contre Docquéville et sonnyboy, on les voit moins ensemble.
> de l'eau dans les gaz ?



Il l'a quitté pour Robertav


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>




Je sens que ce thread va f....la m....


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que ce thread va f....la m....


  
le pouvoir du smilley innocent :love:


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

SM et son copin Juju


----------



## mado (1 Juillet 2005)

Au moins là y'avait des images...


----------



## Virpeen (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que ce thread va f....la m....


Ben moi, je poste un thread innocent... je fais une petite sieste (ben quoi, y'a pas d'heure pour la sieste au moins ? :rose: ) et encore un peu dans mes rêves, je reprends le clavier pour voir si mon grand jeu de l'été plaît à mes amis de MacGé (vous resterez mes amis quand même, hein ?  )... et voilà ! Malow, tu crois vraiment que ça va f..... la m.... ? :rose: 
Meuh non   moi, j'adoooore ce que ça donne !  
Y aurait-il des jaloux dans le coin qui n'auraient pas leur macmoitié sur le forum ?


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, je poste un thread innocent... je fais une petite sieste (ben quoi, y'a pas d'heure pour la sieste au moins ? :rose: ) et encore un peu dans mes rêves, je reprends le clavier pour voir si mon grand jeu de l'été plaît à mes amis de MacGé (vous resterez mes amis quand même, hein ?  )... et voilà ! Malow, tu crois vraiment que ça va f..... la m.... ? :rose:
> Meuh non   moi, j'adoooore ce que ça donne !
> Y aurait-il des jaloux dans le coin qui n'auraient pas leur macmoitié sur le forum ?



et sinon, ta macmoitiénioub va bien ?


----------



## Virpeen (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> et sinon, ta macmoitiénioub va bien ?


attends, je lui demande... Ça va ?


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> attends, je lui demande... Ça va ?



Yes, ça roule!


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

ahhh j'avais raison alors....moi qui ne connais personne sur ce forum...non, ou me trompe-je encore    


Docteur Ruth à votre service...  

C'est 690 euros l'atelier, d'après Amok...


----------



## Virpeen (1 Juillet 2005)

C'est Supermoquette qui ne va pas être content... :rose:


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> ahhh j'avais raison alors....moi qui ne connais personne sur ce forum...non, ou me trompe-je encore



La seule chose que je veux savoir, c'est comment tu as deviné du premier coup??


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Y aurait-il des jaloux dans le coin qui n'auraient pas leur macmoitié sur le forum ?


Oauip! Mais bon, je sais qu'elles sont timides, c'est tout...  
J'ai toujours eu beaucoup de succès  ... OULA, que se passe-t-il?!? mon bureau qui se soulève!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH mes chevilles!!! Elles sont ÉNORMES!!!


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> La seule chose que je veux savoir, c'est comment tu as deviné du premier coup??




J'ai fais des petites recherches...je suis douée en recherche.   

J'ai fouillé un peu...


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fais des petites recherches...je suis douée en recherche.
> 
> J'ai fouillé un peu...




Respect...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> SM et son copin Juju


comment t'as deviné '?'


----------



## Virpeen (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fais des petites recherches...je suis douée en recherche.
> 
> J'ai fouillé un peu...



Tu es employée chez Interpol ?


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> comment t'as deviné '?'



Il aime les menottes


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'est Supermoquette qui ne va pas être content... :rose:


Tu l'as dis ! t'as de la chance que je sois jurassien


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juillet 2005)

Je me lance ! 
Mon amoureux, il fait des posts longs et souvent un peu chiants, mais je l'aime quand-même (aveugle il est l'amour, nom d'une pipe à 5 sacs) 
Mon amoureuse, bah, elle a posté si rarement que personne s'en souvient


----------



## La SAGEsse (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi mon namoureux il est violet, il a des cornes et il crache du feu :love: :love:
> Qui que c'est????


  Le dragon du tatouage?...  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Tu es employée chez Interpol ?



malheureuse...


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> malheureuse...



Ah, je crois que t's pas tapé loin, Alf...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je me lance !
> Mon amoureux, il fait des posts longs et souvent un peu chiants, mais je l'aime quand-même (aveugle il est l'amour, nom d'une pipe à 5 sacs)
> Mon amoureuse, bah, elle a posté si rarement que personne s'en souvient



On peut donc en conclure  que ce n'est pas moi ...


----------



## Virpeen (1 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je me lance !
> Mon amoureux, il fait des posts longs et souvent un peu chiants, mais je l'aime quand-même (aveugle il est l'amour, nom d'une pipe à 5 sacs)
> Mon amoureuse, bah, elle a posté si rarement que personne s'en souvient


j'en connais qui ont une double personnalité, non ?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Le dragon du tatouage?...
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Pour toi c'est trop facile de deviner ...


----------



## molgow (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Amok & Bengilli



maiwen et derennes ?


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> maiwen et derennes ?



non, Maiwen est hors concour...


----------



## mikoo (1 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> nom d'une pipe à 5 sacs



Je vois pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout...
  :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (1 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> maiwen et derennes ?


Ben y'en a qui balancent des noms ! Mais moi, comme je ne vous connais pas, j'suis bien embrouillée !!!  
Je croyais qu'elle aimait bien Laura Ingalls ? Maiwen, viens éclaicir tout ça !


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je me lance !
> Mon amoureux, il fait des posts longs et souvent un peu chiants, mais je l'aime quand-même (aveugle il est l'amour, nom d'une pipe à 5 sacs)
> Mon amoureuse, bah, elle a posté si rarement que personne s'en souvient


 quel tombeur ce Docquéville


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi c'est trop facile de deviner ...



pour toi aussi...toi et Katty H ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je me lance !
> Mon amoureux, il fait des posts longs et souvent un peu chiants, mais je l'aime quand-même (aveugle il est l'amour, nom d'une pipe à 5 sacs)
> Mon amoureuse, bah, elle a posté si rarement que personne s'en souvient


ça serait pas TheBig???


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> non, Maiwen est hors concour...



J'aurais dit "de rennes" perso !


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> pour toi aussi...toi et Katty H ?



 ... Va falloir vous décidez tous là !!! Parce j'en connais d'autres qui font d'autres hypothèses ...


----------



## lumai (1 Juillet 2005)

et lesquelles au juste ?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> et lesquelles au juste ?



Faut demander à ceux qui les font ...


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il y a un certain nombre de couples qui traînent sur MacGé. C'est pourquoi je vous propose ce grand jeu : "Qui est avec qui?"



trop facile ce jeu  une bonne connaissance historique du forum et l'outils de recherche d'ip suffit :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Amok & Bengilli




parle pas comme ça de mes parents


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> trop facile ce jeu  une bonne connaissance historique du forum et l'outils de recherche d'ip suffit :love:


C'est un peu de la triche ça, non?  Y a écrit quoi dans la règle du jeu? Virpeen?


----------



## Virpeen (1 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> trop facile ce jeu  une bonne connaissance historique du forum et l'outils de recherche d'ip suffit :love:


je veux savoir, je veux savoir ! s'il te plaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit  Poliment....  
C'est quoi l'outil de recherche d'ip ?


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> trop facile ce jeu  une bonne connaissance historique du forum et l'outils de recherche d'ip suffit :love:



Moi, j'ai trouvé, mais sans utiliser l'IP, uniquement par des recherches sur le forum...


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> trop facile ce jeu  une bonne connaissance historique du forum et l'outils de recherche d'ip suffit :love:


 ben à part mackie et casimir, j'ai pô trouvé de couple


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> je veux savoir, je veux savoir ! s'il te plaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit  Poliment....
> C'est quoi l'outil de recherche d'ip ?


Ah ben bravo l'intégrité!!


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben à part mackie et casimir, j'ai pô trouvé de couple



Grug et Grug 2 ?


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai trouvé, mais sans utiliser l'IP, uniquement par des recherches sur le forum...


C'est quoi qui t'as mis la puce à l'oreille?


----------



## Virpeen (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai trouvé, mais sans utiliser l'IP, uniquement par des recherches sur le forum...


Ben moi, je vais venir prendre des cours de recherche chez toi...


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> je veux savoir, je veux savoir ! s'il te plaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit  Poliment....
> C'est quoi l'outil de recherche d'ip ?




accessible uniquement si tu est vert, violet ou rouge


----------



## Virpeen (1 Juillet 2005)

Prépare tes affaires, iNano, on monte à la capitale pour prendre des cours de recherche !!!


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai trouvé, mais sans utiliser l'IP, uniquement par des recherches sur le forum...



et tu est loin de tout savoir


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> accessible uniquement si tu est vert, violet ou rouge


C'est de l'abus de pouvoir!! Je me révolte!


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

Héhé !!! je participe au jeu !!!

Je suis avec qui ????


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Héhé !!! je participe au jeu !!!
> 
> Je suis avec qui ????


Malow!


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Prépare tes affaires, iNano, on monte à la capitale pour prendre des cours de recherche !!!


Ca n'ira pas... t'es pas verte,ni rouge, ni violette...


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Héhé !!! je participe au jeu !!!
> 
> Je suis avec qui ????



malow et kathy h ?


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Grug et Grug 2 ?


 mieux


----------



## Virpeen (1 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et tu est loin de tout savoir


Je savais bien qu'il y avait des couples mac-secrets


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Héhé !!! je participe au jeu !!!
> 
> Je suis avec qui ????



On sait pas du tout  ... Ah oui je me souviens avoir vu des photos ! Un alien c'est ça ?


----------



## Virpeen (1 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mieux


Elle est trop trop mignonne !


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> malow et kathy h ?



le sujet est sur les duos...pas sur les trios...


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> le sujet est sur les duos...pas sur les trios...



_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Malow._


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mieux



Très joli brin de poissonne !


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> malow et kathy h ?



allez encore un effort, il en manque !!!!


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> le sujet est sur les duos...pas sur les trios...


Ah oui, là ça devient trop compliqué pour les âmes innocentes...


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Il a pas de cornes jahrom



pas que je saches....:mouais:


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> allez encore un effort, il en manque !!!!




_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jahrom._ 

punaise :rateau:

tu partage un peu ?


----------



## macmarco (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Héhé !!! je participe au jeu !!!
> 
> Je suis avec qui ????





Astuce pour ceux qui savent pas :
Fermez un oeil, mais le bon !


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jahrom._
> 
> punaise :rateau:
> 
> tu partage un peu ?



Attend tu me fais languir avec tes 18 points de réput' et tu veux que je t'en file une ???!!!


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Mais je croyais que le but de ce topic c'était de faire deviner aux autres qui était son namoureux(se)... :love:

Et non de dénnoncer les autres couples d'amoureux


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais je croyais que le but de ce topic c'était de faire deviner aux autres qui était son namoureux(se)... :love:
> 
> Et non de dénnoncer les autres couples d'amoureux


Merci Nexka... Je crois qu'on s'éloigne du sujet...


----------



## Virpeen (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Attend tu me fais languir avec tes 18 points de réput' et tu veux que je t'en file une ???!!!


Bravo ! C'est pas une bourse d'échange, mon bô thread !


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Bravo ! C'est pas une bourse d'échange, mon bô thread !



Si c'est pas malheureux ...


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais je croyais que le but de ce topic c'était de faire deviner aux autres qui était son namoureux(se)... :love:
> 
> Et non de dénnoncer les autres couples d'amoureux



Bah moi j'ai participé, mais on a deviné de suite....


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Bah moi Mikoo à gagné, il a trouvé mon doudouné :love: :love: 




Il est où d'ailleur???   Encore avec ce :casse::hosto::modo: de papillon....


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi Mikoo à gagné, il a trouvé mon doudouné :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




et le papillon n'est pas la


----------



## juju palavas (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> SM et son copin Juju



 Je, suis protége par sm, si cela ne vous dérange  pas, je serais bientôt actionnaire de la SARL sm nioube sponsoring


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Astuce pour ceux qui savent pas :
> Fermez un oeil, mais le bon !


 ben il est tout seul


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben il est tout seul



les Deux qui ne font qu'un !!!!
 :love: 

Mais pourquoi toujours lui ???


----------



## juju palavas (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> les Deux qui ne font qu'un !!!!
> :love:
> 
> Mais pourquoi toujours lui ???


il protége les nioubes


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi toujours lui ???



Sexe fort, sexe faible t'as déjà entendu parler ??


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> il protége les nioubes



Je suis le zorro du forum, le robin des bois des nioubes, je vole aux vétérans pour donner aux nioubes !!!!


----------



## Virpeen (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Sexe fort, sexe faible t'as déjà entendu parler ??


Pour nous, on joue à pile ou face pour le déterminer, c'est plus marrant


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pour nous, on joue à pile ou face pour le déterminer, c'est plus marrant


C'est toujours moi qui gagne!


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je suis le zorro du forum, le robin des bois des nioubes, je vole aux vétérans pour donner aux nioubes !!!!



tu a entendu parlé de la justice expéditive ?  (enfin j'attend que SM me rende les accessoires :rateau: )


----------



## Virpeen (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je suis le zorro du forum, le robin des bois des nioubes, je vole aux vétérans pour donner aux nioubes !!!!


J'adooore ça !  
Heu, on peut rester nioube toute sa vie ou il y a une date de péremption ? :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours moi qui gagne!


Si c'était vrai : depuis le temps, j'aurais arrêté de jouer !


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'adooore ça !
> Heu, on peut rester nioube toute sa vie ou il y a une date de péremption ? :rose:



Les vétérans ne sont que de vieux nioubes...

ça te rassure ?


----------



## juju palavas (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Sexe fort, sexe faible t'as déjà entendu parler ??
> 
> 
> 
> Il y a pas de sexe ni de mauvaises pensées pour un homme Intègre et vertueux


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> jahrom a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Il y a pas de sexe ni de mauvaises pensées pour un homme Intègre et vertueux



Il n'y a que le sexe et les mauvaises pensées pour un homme pervers et vicieux...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> juju palavas a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juju palavas (1 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Malow a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Virpeen (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Les vétérans ne sont que de vieux nioubes...
> 
> ça te rassure ?


mais tous les nioubes ne deviennent pas des vétérans !  ...


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> mais tous les nioubes ne deviennent pas des vétérans !  ...



Encore une canicule et y aura de la place pour quelques nioubes...


(je sais c'est hors charte)


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> (je sais c'est hors charte)


Ah ben bravo!


----------



## juju palavas (1 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> mais tous les nioubes ne deviennent pas des vétérans !  ...


 il y a aussi des vétérans nioubes


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Je fais partie du comité de défence des fossiles... alors faites gaffe à ce que vous dites...


----------



## Virpeen (1 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> il y a aussi des vétérans nioubes


nooooooon ?


----------



## juju palavas (1 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> il y a aussi des vétérans nioubes


 ou des nioubes vétérans comme tu vois.


----------



## juju palavas (1 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> nooooooon ?


ça existe ,je les rencontres sur ce forum??


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> nooooooon ?



Merde ! je croyais que la date d'inscription, c'etait la date de naissance !!??


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

hum en effet ... j'avais pas vu ce petit recoin ...   
mais pourquoi je suis hors concours moi


----------



## Virpeen (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Merde ! je croyais que la date d'inscription, c'etait la date de naissance !!??


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Merde ! je croyais que la date d'inscription, c'etait la date de naissance !!??



oui, effectivement, je te trouvais très éveillé pour quelqu'un de 1 an


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum en effet ... j'avais pas vu ce petit recoin ...
> mais pourquoi je suis hors concours moi


Ben chais pas... c'est malow qui a décrété ça...


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum en effet ... j'avais pas vu ce petit recoin ...
> mais pourquoi je suis hors concours moi



Parceque tu as dis que tu te tapais tous les mecs de macgé, donc hors concours.....


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2005)

Ouais, ben moi si j'ai bien compris le coup, il y avait surtout une personne qui voulait déclarer sa flamme, et qui s'est dit qu'en y mélant du monde çà ferait moins "gros".
Raté ... découvert ! 
Pis c'est un jurassien en plus ... mais où va notre belle région !


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Parceque tu as dis que tu te tapais tous les mecs de macgé, donc hors concours.....


non ... pas tous ... y'en a un qui a sorti une connerie et puis après c'est la porte ouverte à toutes les fenêtres ... c'po ma faute  :rose:  :mouais:


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ben moi si j'ai bien compris le coup, il y avait surtout une personne qui voulait déclarer sa flamme, et qui s'est dit qu'en y mélant du monde çà ferait moins "gros".
> Raté ... découvert !
> Pis c'est un jurassien en plus ... mais où va notre belle région !


C'est pas tout à fait ça...


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non ... pas tous ... y'en a un qui a sorti une connerie et puis après c'est la porte ouverte à toutes les fenêtres ... c'po ma faute :rose:  :mouais:



Oui mais tu l'as dit....


----------



## Virpeen (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas tout à fait ça...


Effectivement...   
WAhou ! Ça se fait des déclarations de flamme sur MacGé ? Trop trop mignon ! :rose:


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum en effet ... j'avais pas vu ce petit recoin ...
> mais pourquoi je suis hors concours moi



ça peu vite ce résoudre maiwen :love:


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement...
> WAhou ! Ça se fait des déclarations de flamme sur MacGé ? Trop trop mignon ! :rose:


ben    il est pas de toi ce thread ?  :rose: je confonds alors  :mouais:


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben    il est pas de toi ce thread ?  :rose: je confonds alors  :mouais:


Non, tu confonds pas...


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

la preuve.....


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas tout à fait ça...


Je crains un cas de schyzo aigue ...
En fait de moitié, c'est deux personnalités dans un seul corps !


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> la preuve.....


c'était de la provocantation


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> la preuve.....


Sur que çà fait tache dans un CV.


----------



## maiwen (1 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Sur que çà fait tache dans un CV.


j'ai pas de CV comme ça


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2005)

Bon il se dévoile le schyzo ...


----------



## iNano (1 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon il se dévoile le schyzo ...


Je t'explique... Virpeen et moi on est en couple...  alors on a eu l'idée de demander à d'autres couples de "s'identifier"... mais y a pas de schizo chez nous!


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'était de la provocantation



c'est juste de l'amour


----------



## Stargazer (1 Juillet 2005)

Minute utile ... :modo: Le schizo n'est pas celui qui a de multiples personnalités. Je répète le schizo n'est pas celui qui a de multiples personnalités. :modo:

Merci !


----------



## juju palavas (1 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste de l'amour


Ils se marièrent et il ures beaucoup d?enfant


----------



## Spyro (1 Juillet 2005)

Tiens au fait et moi vous devinez ?  

_Vous êtes sûrs que vous voulez des indices ?   _


----------



## juju palavas (1 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens au fait et moi vous devinez ?
> 
> _Vous êtes sûrs que vous voulez des indices ?   _


tu te réveille déjà


----------



## Malkovitch (2 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens au fait et moi vous devinez ?
> 
> _Vous êtes sûrs que vous voulez des indices ?   _



Un X-Wing ?


----------



## Spyro (2 Juillet 2005)

Bon, voila un indice


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voila un indice



Non franchement je vois pas ...


----------



## Malkovitch (2 Juillet 2005)

pff c'était qu'un smartie's rouge.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> pff c'était qu'un smartie's rouge.



"qui fond dans la bouche et pas dans la main"


----------



## katelijn (2 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voila un indice



Je ne suis pas là pour dénoncer


----------



## lutin_des_villes (2 Juillet 2005)

Jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je suis le zorro du forum, le robin des bois des nioubes, je vole aux vétérans pour donner aux nioubes !!!!


NON 

C'est moi


----------



## lutin_des_villes (2 Juillet 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> NON
> 
> C'est moi


La preuve...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Je, suis protége par sm, si cela ne vous dérange  pas, je serais bientôt actionnaire de la SARL sm nioube sponsoring




*Il n'y a pas que SM*
Moi aussi je t'aime bien Juju


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juillet 2005)

*Ainsi, tes efforts persévérer tu dois*
et nioube plus longtemps tu ne seras


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Juillet 2005)

Voici...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi mon namoureux il est violet, il a des cornes




WebO est cocu ?    :love: 

Pour ma part, je me suis fait jpmiss qui m'a laissé tomber   pour Krystof et Sonnyboy. 
Mais je me réjouis d'avoir Mackie comme beau-frère sous peu  :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Mais je me réjouis d'avoir Mackie comme beau-frère sous peu  :love:




sur macgé nous modérons en famille


----------



## Nexka (2 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voila un indice



:love: :love: :love: 

Il est  nouveau celui là, je l'avais pas vu :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sur macgé nous modérons en famille



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

les ravages de la consanguinité...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2005)

lemmy sort avec macos9


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> lemmy sort avec macos9



salaud: je t'avais demandé de garder ça pour toi


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi c'est trop facile de deviner ...


  C'est parce que tu me connais que tu dis ça! Sinon, c'est *tres *dur à trouver.  


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce que tu me connais que tu dis ça! Sinon, c'est *tres *dur à trouver.
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Si tu le dis, je veut bien te croire. La SAGEsse ne peut avoir tort ...


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

c'est moi aussi la  sagesse  ... si si ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi aussi la  sagesse  ... si si ...


  N'usurpe* pas mon identitée, ce n'est pas sage...  


 :love: 

*Avec ou sans faute(s)?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> N'usurpe* pas mon identitée, ce n'est pas sage...
> 
> 
> :love:
> ...



Pour moi pas de faute ... Mais je peux me tromper


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> N'usurpe* pas mon identitée, ce n'est pas sage...
> 
> 
> :love:
> ...


j'usurpe pas  je suis aussi une sagesse moi ... c'est marqué sur ma carte d'identité


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> N'usurpe* pas mon identitée, ce n'est pas sage...
> 
> 
> :love:
> ...



c'est à identité*e* que tu aurais du mettre l'astérisque


----------



## juju palavas (2 Juillet 2005)

Il est sage de sortir avec sa SOURIS le soir en  bluetooth


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est à identité*e* que tu aurais du mettre l'astérisque


... *merci*...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Il est sage de sortir avec sa SOURIS le soir en  bluetooth


trop fort ça :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi aussi la  sagesse  ... si si ...




*Usurpatrice*


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> WebO est cocu ?    :love:
> 
> Pour ma part, je me suis fait jpmiss qui m'a laissé tomber   pour Krystof et Sonnyboy.
> Mais je me réjouis d'avoir Mackie comme beau-frère sous peu  :love:



Aïe, aïe, aïe...

Je débute...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> WebO est cocu ?    :love:
> 
> Pour ma part, je me suis fait jpmiss qui m'a laissé tomber   pour Krystof et Sonnyboy.



T'avais promis de pas en parler!


----------

